# Continuous noise



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

How can I stop my 10 hens from making a continuous loud squawking noise?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol You can't. Some breeds are talkative.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Arrange a good system for free range and let them OUT......it gives them something to do and their mouths are often filled with food, so they are much more quiet. I rarely ever hear one of my birds unless they just laid an egg..and only some of the girls announce it. 

They are too busy hunting for food, dusting, grooming and socializing to cut a ruckus. And I have several breeds, so it's not breed specific. At feeding time they will making a cooing noise or perling noise, same as at roosting time. 

Almost any animal confined to a pen is restless, bored and noisy if their natural habitat is freedom. A lot of chained and kenneled dogs bark nonstop as they have nothing better to do.


----------

